# Befriending an ENTP classmate



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

This kid, I admire the crap out of him (platonically). 
He's got this charisma in spades and the brains to match it.
When he has theses, for the lack of a better term, intellectual orgasms, I can't help but revel at his intellect. 
It's interesting partly knowing how he can do it as I can too, 
and partly not knowing how he draws these incredibly insightful assertions seemingly from "thin air".
We appear to have some sort of rapport, and he once gave me "daps". 
I feel like having him as a friend would benefit my life enormously. 

Anyone have suggestions as to how to bridge the gap from acquaintance to friend/associate?


----------



## Nevermind_me (Aug 5, 2012)

Talk to him, hang out, share his enthusiasm. Don't be in his shadow though, just be yourself. The lovely thing about ENTPs is that their egos are usually on the ceiling - you don't have to do any building up, but he would like appreciation of his ideas which you already have. Just continue I think, and don't be shy.... but I'm not an ENTP....  Good luck!


----------



## LexiFlame (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm an ENTP, and really, just go for it! Just start hanging around him more, maybe gently spark up a debate, and you'll be good


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

You should ask if he wants to debate a topic with you sometime. That'd be a dream come true for me lol.


----------



## Augustus777 (Sep 4, 2012)

Feed his ego a little bit, seriously. I get what you posted alot irl (no e-brag, ENTP's are just awesome), and if you read some of the very detailed descriptions ENTP's crave alot of emotional support. We have such great ideas and complex trains of thought that it can be hard to identify with others or even share our thoughts. As a result we are naturally attracted to those who dig us for more thought, and offer a good compliment here and there. Being an ENTP can be lonely at times, lol.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

k3vin said:


> Anyone have suggestions as to how to bridge the gap from acquaintance to friend/associate?


Talk.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Talk.


Hey I talk, very much so in class more often than most people .. just gotta work on the times in between that..


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

k3vin said:


> Hey I talk, very much so in class more often than most people .. just gotta work on the times in between that..


Never be afraid. We may tend to have a lot of zeal, personality, and intelligence, and that might make you afraid to look dumb by comparison, but don't let that hold you back. We enjoy conversation and making friends like anybody else, and no matter who you befriend, there will always be those you are smarter than and not smarter than.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

Shinji Mimura said:


> Never be afraid. We may tend to have a lot of zeal, personality, and intelligence, and that might make you afraid to look dumb by comparison, but don't let that hold you back. We enjoy conversation and making friends like anybody else, and no matter who you befriend, there will always be those you are smarter than and not smarter than.


Hmm, interesting. 
That dumb part really resonates with me - as does the rest of the message.
Worth taking note of. 
Thanks a lot, Shinji.


----------



## Garee (May 2, 2012)

I just realized most of my friends I made in high school and college I started not liking them at first. Although usually something debatable popped up and the other type and I just click.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Guide to becoming friends with your ENTP classmate. 

1. Initiate conversation. 
2. Discuss common interests. 
3. Organize regular get-togethers and so forth. These are prime opportunities to create ridiculous and otherwise mindless inside jokes. 
4. Begin learning more about one another on a personal level. 
5. Realize that, despite your overarching differences, you truly admire this person above anyone else. (Do we see where this is going?)
6. Wave off observations from other acquaintances that you two spend an awful lot of time with one another. (5 and 6 are pretty interchangeable.)
7. When stress has become too much, call him and ask him to come over upon your eventual mental breakdown. 
8. Have drunken, yet passionate sex. 
9. Toil in minor confusion. 
10. Pursue a public relationship. 
11. Decide that there is no one else you'd rather be with. 
12. At this point, some seemingly unreconcilable differences may occur.
13. After failed attempts of trying to work through these problems, toil in more confusion.
14. End your intimate relationship extremely bitterly, and break things apart entirely. 
15. Begin a series of sleepless, Bon Iver filled evenings. 
16. Go through all five stages of grief. 
17. Run into each other in class. 
18. Begin exchanging pleasantries.
19. Engage in aggressive intercourse. 
20. Begin reestablishing the friendship that once meant the world to you. 

That right there is gold.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

HippoHunter94 said:


> Guide to becoming friends with your ENTP classmate.
> 
> 1. Initiate conversation.
> 2. Discuss common interests.
> ...


That all sounds smashing besides the fact that I don't swing that way.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

k3vin said:


> That all sounds smashing besides the fact that I don't swing that way.


That's fine. I can't force you to be successful.


----------

